# Help with my 7 month old



## JessicaaJadex

*posted in single parenting too* 
So my little boy is 7 months, almost 8 and his behaviour is getting out of control to the point where I cannot cope with him. He's unhappy 95% of the day, and will sit for about 5 minutes playing before the crying begins. He hates being held, but constantly wants me to pick him up. I can't take him out because he just cries and cries in his pushchair, and I mean full on tantrum cries. I'm so embarrassed of him most of the time, an I'm constantly on edge about when the next set of tears will begin. I can never relax. 

He is a brilliant sleeper at night, usually 11-12 hours every night, but as soon as he wakes up, he's ready to go back to sleep after about 30 minutes and will cry until he eventually falls asleep 2 hours later. He naps all the time, usually lasting about 45 minutes. He eats great, although usually cries through food because he's too tired. 

I just don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm about to lose it with him. I feel like I can't enjoy my baby because I spend my life annoyed with him!


----------



## ChiiBaby

Didnt want to read and run hun, you could maybe take him to the doctors and see if they know why he crys so much? x (sorry im not much help)


----------



## mayb_baby

I would be inclined to think hes in pain, I would take him to the doctors and get him checked over. Hope he gets sorted soon, I can only imagine how frustrating it is :hugs: xx


----------

